# Small Parts Boxes



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

At a recent motorcycle autojumble, there was an engineering tool stall selling these Watchmaker Small Containers for Â£3.50 per aliminium tin and set of 12 ali tubs with clear lids.









I bought 4 of these tins and they really are just want you need if tinkering with watch parts. The one below is full of Hamilton 505 parts: sadly, the top left pot is more empty than the one next to it; top left contains good coils while the one next to it contains broken (open circuit) coils









This engineering supplier has a site and although slightly more expensive than I paid, still good value I think. Doesn't sell any other watch stuff, so I don't think this link will break any forum rules







.

1. go to http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/

2. search for "SB20"

Cheers

Paul


----------

